# Algae problem: what am I doing wrong?



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, I think I have GSA on the glass, but I have no idea what type of algae is on my plant leaves. Ammonia = 0, nitrates ~ 10 ppm, PH = 7.4, nitrites = 0.

Green spots on glass








Black type algae on some leaves. It will rub off.








I think I have enough CO2...the leaves are pearling.








The fish seem very healthy








Is there something that I can dose to inhibit this algae? I have Otos and they are always on the glass and plants, but the algae is still there. I also have Clown loaches that eat EVERY snail that I put in the tank. Presently I use "Total" substrate pellet and liquid "AquaFertz" total liquid. The lighting is a 3 bulb Catalina Aquarium fixture, 2 canister filters (1 SunSun and 1 Eheim 2215), CO2 injected via a Rex Grigg reactor, substrate is a gravel/sand mixture. Let me know if other info is needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

What's your lighting schedule??


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

lighting schedule too long orrr flow is not good. Trying increasing co2 and fixing the other 2 I mentioned...


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Poor water circulation and/or poor CO2 will cause all of the issues you are seeing. Probably too much lighting for the amount of CO2/flow you have in the tank. The lighting/CO2/flow matrix is by far the most important 3 things in this hobby. The more light, the more the CO2 needs to be in balance. You can have both of those in balance and if you have dead spots in the tank with poor flow you can still have issues. 

A lot of people have good results increasing the phosphates in their tanks to control the spot algae on the glass.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I used to focus a lot on the nutrients and water parameters, and I'm not saying they are not important, but more importantly, is the FLOW, CO2, AND LIGHT. 

The trick is to find the balance between the CO2 and light. Flow is always good. plants should all slightly sway, not stand still.... tryit...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Your tank is almost there. Something small is missing. Could be non-fertilizer related.

Check:
- KH
- GH
- Ca
- Use the GH and Ca to calculate theCa:Mg ratio (http://www.flowgrow.de/db/calculator/magnesium). 
Keep it at 3-4:1. Play with the calculator and you will see how narrow the range of Ca is to get 3-4:1 ratio. This is a lesson in how fine things are in a planted tank. Remember that.
- Nitrate
- Phosphate
- TDS

All of them must be at the bare minimum that lets the plants grow well. This means that no one can tell you what concentrations you need. Maybe you need N=3 and P=0.1. Maybe you need N=15 and P=0.5. Once again - keep everything at the bare minimum but plants feeling happy. Once you nail that the plants will take care of virtually everything. Including bad flow, too much or too little light/CO2, organics etc. Until then make sure these factors are perfect.

The common sources of P, N, Ca, and Mg introduce too much K, Cl and S. This is the reason to keep everything at bare minimum. No matter what everybody says fact is you do not accumulation of anything. Look at how fine the Ca:Mg ratio is. You do not want unknown things (K, Cl, S) out of whack only because everybody says it's ok. Also you can find "clean" sources for Ca and Mg (containing no or less K, Cl, S). I use MgCO3 instead of MgSO4 for example.

Your tap water also needs to be checked. Where I live the water is very dirty. Unsuitable for planted tank.

Last note: Everybody and their brother discusses fertilizers. This is not what makes a tank clean and stable. It is everything together, ran at minimums with happy plants.

Good luck.


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

krissy said:


> What's your lighting schedule??


6AM through 4PM. I have a 3X54 watt T5HO Catalina Aquarium unit. I have read about a two hour light siesta during the day. Will that help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

niko said:


> - Use the GH and Ca to calculate theCa:Mg ratio (http://www.flowgrow.de/db/calculator/magnesium).


Sorry to distort. I do not understand as a fact that gives a certain relationship between Ca and Mg. It does not depend on the source of this water comes from?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Danielc03 said:


> Sorry to distort. I do not understand as a fact that gives a certain relationship between Ca and Mg. It does not depend on the source of this water comes from?


Not sure what you are asking.

The Ca:Mg ratio in a planted tank should be 3-4:1. Meaning the Ca needs to be 3 to 4 parts in relation to one part Mg.

But like everything else in planted tank there is nothing guaranteed. Many people claim that certain numbers always work but that is not so.

Your tank water should be adjusted to have Ca:Mg of 3-4:1. If you use tap water that ratio will be off. In some cases way off. What I am suggesting is to adjust the Ca:Mg to the good ratio and start from there. Later, when the plants start to grow very well there are no more rules - use whatever works.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

You forgive my English. I suspect that the calculator is based on a relationship and drive to fail if the toilet comes from a dolomite or limestone aquifer


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> 6AM through 4PM. I have a 3X54 watt T5HO Catalina Aquarium unit. I have read about a two hour light siesta during the day. Will that help?
> 
> I agree with everything that niko said but i think that is too complicated and probably not necessary.
> 
> ...


----------

